# President's Day (2010)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

_"Hail to the Chief&#8230;or he'll hack you to pieces!"_

Hey boils and ghouls! Johnny Thunder here with some new movie news that made me laugh (in a good way), and I thought I should share.

In the tradition of all the holiday-themed slasher flicks of yesterday (so wonderfully sent up by Eli Roth's *Thanksgiving* trailer and soon-to-be full length), now comes* President's Day*!

This is the latest flick from indie horror filmmaker Chris Lamartina. What is the plot of this slasher-ific flick? Well, it seems that "a high-school student council election turns deadly when a homicidal maniac dressed as Abe Lincoln starts axing the competition."' Nice!

The film premieres next Monday, February 15, 2010 (gee, I wonder why they selected that day??) at the at the Charles Theatre in Baltimore.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/film/4471/review

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1581336/

http://www.horror-101.com/?p=4736


----------

